# Best mid period 2 way?



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

Just placed an order for the new ES Neocomps... confirmatiin emails... what mid would you buy to match with it in a 2 way?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Reasonably cheap.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Is it the Eric Stevens Horns?
I would look for 8" mids if you can fit them.


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

lostthumb said:


> Is it the Eric Stevens Horns?
> I would look for 8" mids if you can fit them.


Okay which one?


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I hear these do well.
Beyma 8G40 4 ohm
Beyma Speakers - Beyma 8G40 speaker - Beyma 8G40 500 watt 8" speaker for all bass applications. Beyma 8G40 bass speaker and other Beyma 8" speakers here.

When I had horns, I could not fit 8s so I went with the 18sound 6.5" midbass. I always felt I needed a bit more.

I think Eric Stevens are making mid drivers that should be out soon. Maybe you should ask him.


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

8P300Fe/N looks very solid. Sales rep at uss speaker said this driver sounds better than the 8G40. Guess i have to wait till the 4 ohm version comes out.

Beyma Speakers - Beyma 8P300Fe/N speaker - Beyma 8P300Fe/N 600 watt 8" speaker for all bass applications. Beyma 8P300Fe/N bass speaker and other Beyma 8" speakers here. Beyma 8P300Fe


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

The venerable JBL 2118h can be had for $75/pair on ebay. The guy has 3 sets right now.


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

danssoslow said:


> The venerable JBL 2118h can be had for $75/pair on ebay. The guy has 3 sets right now.


Thise paper cones are very fragile. They sound good though


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Since you haven't mentioned a price, how about these:

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...on-s220-6-222-8-ceramic-sandwich-cone-woofer/

If that's too much money, I would look at the BMS 8S215 or the 8N515 or 8N519.

Or the Ciare FXC8-3 or NDK8-3.


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> Since you haven't mentioned a price, how about these:
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...on-s220-6-222-8-ceramic-sandwich-cone-woofer/
> 
> ...


Yes... way to much money lol. How bout this one. Distributor says their better than that driver eric stevens recommends alot.
Beyma Speakers - Beyma 8P300Fe/N speaker - Beyma 8P300Fe/N 600 watt 8" speaker for all bass applications. Beyma 8P300Fe/N bass speaker and other Beyma 8" speakers here. Beyma 8P300Fe


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I've looked at those for a while too. 

You are going to have to make a choice- low end extension or overall sensitivity...or a little of both since this is a 2 way situation.

The real question is how low do you want to or intend to play these? That would really help determine which one is the "best" for you.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Beyma 8g40


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> I've looked at those for a while too.
> 
> You are going to have to make a choice- low end extension or overall sensitivity...or a little of both since this is a 2 way situation.
> 
> The real question is how low do you want to or intend to play these? That would really help determine which one is the "best" for you.


I listen to 95% metal. I like solid kick-drum. I chose to go with horns because im looking for a fun... live sound. Like im standing in front of big monitors and giant bass horns at a death metal concert. I will be powering the mids with 500-800 watts depending on if i choose an 8 or 4 ohm mid. These will be mounted in the door of a 2002 maxima se. Ive looked at a lot of pro audio drivers. You definetly have to give up bass if you want higher sensitivity. I spoke with a beyma US rep. He said this oarticular driver will be offered in 4 ohm and and a neo magnet. Didnt give a time frame.


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

edzyy said:


> Beyma 8g40


2 reps for beyma says 8p300fe/n sounds 10 times better the 8g40. Cold Play bought 25 of these speakers for their stage monitors.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Count FurFur said:


> 2 reps for beyma says 8p300fe/n sounds 10 times better the 8g40. Cold Play bought 25 of these speakers for their stage monitors.


Could be better..never heard them. 

The g40's were damn good, though.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If Cold Play bought some, they I might look for something else...lol.

The 8G40 got recommended to my by a home horn guy who told me they could probably end my love affair with the JBL 2118. So I started recommending them without hearing them . But it turns out they do sound good based on everything that I have read from you guys using them. And the snowball kept rolling. Has good specs, can be had in 4 ohms, and isn't too expensive...so it gets a lot of recommendations.


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> If Cold Play bought some, they I might look for something else...lol.
> 
> The 8G40 got recommended to my by a home horn guy who told me they could probably end my love affair with the JBL 2118. So I started recommending them without hearing them . But it turns out they do sound good based on everything that I have read from you guys using them. And the snowball kept rolling. Has good specs, can be had in 4 ohms, and isn't too expensive...so it gets a lot of recommendations.


Yeah... im not a fan of them either lol. I wish like hell slayer could play one super bowl. Just 1!

The driver i listed is going to be manufa tured with neo magnets and an option for 4 ohm. I bet they will sell like crazy. I jjst might have to wait till they start shipping.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I read "manufa turned" in that last post. I thought I was going to get to google some new-to-me process.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I hear you on the Slayer performance. Raining Blood like they do live would be epic...but something tells me we would be in the minority for digging that.

Did they give you an ETA on the 4 ohm version?


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> I hear you on the Slayer performance. Raining Blood like they do live would be epic...but something tells me we would be in the minority for digging that.
> 
> Did they give you an ETA on the 4 ohm version?


Uss soeaker said their waiting for shipment but havent been notified of anything yet. Beyma reps dont know either. Tbey said the neo version will be 2db's more effiecient too. I think jts best i sit and wait lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would too.

If your car is built and need something in the mean time, those JBL 2118s on eBay are a steal right now.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Count FurFur said:


> 8P300Fe/N looks very solid. Sales rep at uss speaker said this driver sounds better than the 8G40. Guess i have to wait till the 4 ohm version comes out.
> 
> Beyma Speakers - Beyma 8P300Fe/N speaker - Beyma 8P300Fe/N 600 watt 8" speaker for all bass applications. Beyma 8P300Fe/N bass speaker and other Beyma 8" speakers here. Beyma 8P300Fe


Al is a very good guy at us speaker. He knows his s**t and he is very helpful, but I have both those sets and the G40 sounds better .

In fact the g40 is the best sounding midrange I have heard yet.

That's my reccomendation, the 8G40 really is a fantastic loudspeaker


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> If Cold Play bought some, they I might look for something else...lol.
> 
> The 8G40 got recommended to my by a home horn guy who told me they could probably end my love affair with the JBL 2118. So I started recommending them without hearing them . But it turns out they do sound good based on everything that I have read from you guys using them. And the snowball kept rolling. Has good specs, can be had in 4 ohms, and isn't too expensive...so it gets a lot of recommendations.


Where you been man?


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> Al is a very good guy at us speaker. He knows his s**t and he is very helpful, but I have both those sets and the G40 sounds better .
> 
> In fact the g40 is the best sounding midrange I have heard yet.
> 
> That's my reccomendation, the 8G40 really is a fantastic loudspeaker



G40 on paper has no balls. Just loud and efficient. A rep for beyma also said the 8p300fe/n sounds better. Do you have the newer version that came out 4 months ago?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Count FurFur said:


> G40 on paper has no balls. Just loud and efficient. A rep for beyma also said the 8p300fe/n sounds better. Do you have the newer version that came out 4 months ago?


It's been more like 8mo IIRC but yes that the one I have. 

The G40 has a smoothness to the midrange that extends to the low midrange that I can't let go of. I sold my 8g40s went with 10g40s and going back to 8g40s , I got one of the eBay sets of 2118s on the way so that will be a fun side by side , I'm not saying the 8p is a bad speaker, it plays into the bass range way better , but 300-1k the g40 walks it all day long.

Edit : your talking about the 4ohm version? I have the 8ohm


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> It's been more like 8mo IIRC but yes that the one I have.
> 
> The G40 has a smoothness to the midrange that extends to the low midrange that I can't let go of. I sold my 8g40s went with 10g40s and going back to 8g40s , I got one of the eBay sets of 2118s on the way so that will be a fun side by side , I'm not saying the 8p is a bad speaker, it plays into the bass range way better , but 300-1k the g40 walks it all day long.
> 
> Edit : your talking about the 4ohm version? I have the 8ohm


 Speaker im referring to has only been out for 4 months. Its the newer version. Its better buikt top to bottom. So much so beyma is coming out with 3 different speakers mimicking its design.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Count FurFur said:


> Speaker im referring to has only been out for 4 months. Its the newer version. Its better buikt top to bottom. So much so beyma is coming out with 3 different speakers mimicking its design.


Okay yeah no mine must be older . 

It's a good driver , it will get into the bass range great and still play good , 
The g40 has lots of linear excursion and has better sensitivity. The trade off of low end responce vs clearer midrange, I would go for clearer midrange . 

What sub are you going to use? If your sub will make it to 80-100hz the g40 is a fantastic choice. 

If your sub looses fidelity above 50hz which is often the case the 8p might be better than .


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> Okay yeah no mine must be older .
> 
> It's a good driver , it will get into the bass range great and still play good ,
> The g40 has lots of linear excursion and has better sensitivity. The trade off of low end responce vs clearer midrange, I would go for clearer midrange .
> ...


 Im going with an Xcon 12" in tline enclosure... 2000 watts 1 ohm


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

XCON 12 Sound Solutions Audio 12" 1750W XCON Series Subwoofer - SSA STORE


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

https://youtu.be/NIk74X4fKYo


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Count FurFur said:


> Im going with an Xcon 12" in tline enclosure... 2000 watts 1 ohm


That looks like a sq spl sub . 5 spiders. Shorting ring . That's all great and everything, but from 50-100hz the heavily damped cones seem to loose some sq . 

It looks like a great built speaker I'm sure it will do fine. I never heard one


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> That looks like a sq spl sub . 5 spiders. Shorting ring . That's all great and everything, but from 50-100hz the heavily damped cones seem to loose some sq .
> 
> It looks like a great built speaker I'm sure it will do fine. I never heard one



Ive been told it can handle suoer fast double kick drum and not miss a beat. Has a very stiff cone and mechanical parts. Not great below 30 hz


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Count FurFur said:


> Ive been told it can handle suoer fast double kick drum and not miss a beat. Has a very stiff cone and mechanical parts. Not great below 30 hz


Most well built subs will handle kick drum and such , 
But from 50-100hz I'm talking more the strings of a bass guitar more or less. 

Any sub will play that just fine but which what degree of fidelity? Does it sound good and articulate? Or is it just bass? Does it have over/under tones that don't mesh well with midbass? Usually the lighter speakers with higher sensitivity play that stuff better. But there's always a trade off. And that's usually resonance . Another words its ability to dig deep. There's some midQ subs that do well at both, I personally prefer a high sensitivity sub and a bigger vented enclosure. The trade off is low extension but I prefer that kind of sound. 

For me , I want a sub to sound like I'm standing 3' away from a electric bass rig 
That's the bass I like . 
Forme I now how 4 10" Beyma 10g40s playing 50-100 and a sublime yours playing 20-50. 

But I'm crazy and I know most people want roomin there car for there feet, I don't care about foot room. 

That's why I would do a sub that plays up to 100hz with a set of midbass with high sensitivity.


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> Most well built subs will handle kick drum and such ,
> But from 50-100hz I'm talking more the strings of a bass guitar more or less.
> 
> Any sub will play that just fine but which what degree of fidelity? Does it sound good and articulate? Or is it just bass? Does it have over/under tones that don't mesh well with midbass? Usually the lighter speakers with higher sensitivity play that stuff better. But there's always a trade off. And that's usually resonance . Another words its ability to dig deep. There's some midQ subs that do well at both, I personally prefer a high sensitivity sub and a bigger vented enclosure. The trade off is low extension but I prefer that kind of sound.
> ...



What about a bms pro audio sub?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Count FurFur said:


> What about a bms pro audio sub?


Awesome! 

I went through this about 8mo ago trying to get a sub that I could literally hear the bass strings , like a piano sounding bass. If that makes sense. 

I like to hear the bass have detail to it , like hearing the bass string itself vibrating. I've found its more than just the sub, it's the sub/midbass/midrange/HF as a whole that gets there. 

But the sub just sounds like playing ole bass. That was my issue. I had a sundown 15" in a band pass . It sounded good got loud but lacked that piano sound. First I started with my midbass and worked it with a few diffrent sets of drivers , i spent countless hours tuning . No avail . 

I broke down and got a B&C 18" sub. Stuck it in a ported box and finally I have the sound that I want. 

If you want your bass to sound like a electric bass rig with a 4-10s cabinet with a 15 cabinet , you need to have 4-10s and a 15. Lol 

There's no other way around it . Than I found the quality of the sound was affected so I ran out of physical space in my car. But it sounds frikkin amazing . 

In hindsight, a GOOD high sensitivity sub in a vented box tuned high and a solid midbass that has good sensitivity is unstoppable. 

A high sensitivity midbass will resonate around 70-80hz so your sub really needs to get to 100hz with FIDELITY to make it match up right. 

Any sub would get the job done but than again it's just plain old vibrating typical car audio bass


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Eric Stevens is building midbass drivers and I can speak to their quality. I would get ahold of him and see what he has available.

Check out these threads:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/240321-new-8s-go-my-horns.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/251705-es-audio-10-midbass-drivers.html


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

lsm said:


> Eric Stevens is building midbass drivers and I can speak to their quality. I would get ahold of him and see what he has available.
> 
> Check out these threads:
> 
> ...


I suggest the same thing. ^^^^^

I'm jealous as heck of your speakers !!! I want a set of those 10s sooooooo badly


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

oabeieo said:


> I suggest the same thing. ^^^^^
> 
> I'm jealous as heck of your speakers !!! I want a set of those 10s sooooooo badly


Thanks! I can't wait to hear them!!


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

Are there any stats on the es drivers?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Count FurFur said:


> Are there any stats on the es drivers?


I thought I heard April . Not sure


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> I thought I heard April . Not sure


No... the stats on the speakera. Frequency... power handling... material. That stuff.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Count FurFur said:


> No... the stats on the speakera. Frequency... power handling... material. That stuff.


Eric posted it on that other thread . ES 10" thread. 

They have a lower fs , 5mm overhang , shorting rings and copper sleeve IIRC , etc etc .


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Count FurFur: Quick aside......pro audio mids with 500-800 watts each? That's some serious headroom. What amps will you be using on them?


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

funkalicious said:


> Count FurFur: Quick aside......pro audio mids with 500-800 watts each? That's some serious headroom. What amps will you be using on them?


I don't know what amps yet I'm still looking lol


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm thinking maybe the new phantom series by PPI 4 channel and bridge them


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Been working 60+ hours a week 6 days with a full load of Accounting classes...and finding time for the wife and kids. Love you guys and all, but the internet comes after all of the other stuff is done.



oabeieo said:


> Where you been man?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Been working 60+ hours a week 6 days with a full load of Accounting classes...and finding time for the wife and kids. Love you guys and all, but the internet comes after all of the other stuff is done.


Definitely! 

I wasn't sure if you had like a set schedule of logged in time you had to be on to be a mod. 

Nice see you back.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Just throwing this in there in case the sub hasnt' been purchased yet. Despite the shorting ring, the xcon is not great at upper bass extention. This is true of both the fi q and xcon, both of which are manufactured by fi. This graph is outside the car, so unless you have a LOT of gain at 60hz, (most dont) it's going to need a crossover below that

Data-Bass


----------



## Count FurFur (Feb 6, 2016)

T3mpest said:


> Just throwing this in there in case the sub hasnt' been purchased yet. Despite the shorting ring, the xcon is not great at upper bass extention. This is true of both the fi q and xcon, both of which are manufactured by fi. This graph is outside the car, so unless you have a LOT of gain at 60hz, (most dont) it's going to need a crossover below that
> 
> Data-Bass


Im going with 2 SA8 V3 8"s in a tline enclosure 40 hz tuning


----------

